# Clima de Vila Real Santo Antonio



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 12:33)

Um clima complexo e confuso!! Vim viver para Vila Real Santo Antonio (Algarve) á cerca de dois meses... e pensava que conhecia o clima daqui (Um sub-tropical), o unico em Portugal Continental.Este clima é apenas notado entre Tavira e Vila Real de Santo Antonio, e o que gostaria de saber é se alguem tem algum documento que sirva como base ao meu estudo desta zona.
Vila Real Santo Antonio é a cidade mais quente do litoral portugues (corrijam-m se estiver errado) e uma das melhores zonas pa estudar tempestades que venham do norte de Africa ou que se formam no Golfo de Cadiz..
A agua do mar aqui tambem é quentissima...sendo as aguas mais quentes do pais...ex: Faro 21Cº, aqui em V.R.S.A 24Cº;
Enviem informação (se tiverem) sobre este local(lindissimo e complexo)!! 

Agradecido, Marco Guerreiro


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:39)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

Bem-vindo ao fórum Tornado! 
Bem de facto penso que de cabeça, confirmo as tuas indicações, no entanto vou verificar se consigo encontar alguma informação, de Huelva pode ser? 
Em Portugal não é fácil mas vou ver


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 12:46)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

Huelva...hummm, ainda sao uns 72km daki o k é muito longe deste local e em que tem um clima mais arido e seco!!

Quando houve um ano em que Sevilha registou 63Cº e murreu por la muita gente o meu querido termometro a sombra registou aki os 51Cº...Foi horrivel!!!acredita!!
Em Portugal é muito dificil encontrar alguma caracterizaçao desta zona!! Mas eu to aqui é pelas tempestades quentes de Africa que trazem ventos muito fortes e pingas de chuva quente do tamanho de bolas de golfe!!!

E tambem pelos relados dos frenquentes Tornados e Trombas de agua alem das espectaculares trovoadas que aki se dao!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 15:07)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

\Um pedido: Mais uma vez peço a quem conseguir encontrar as caracteristicas de Tavira/Vila Real Santo Antonio para um melhor estudo e desenvolvimento a nivel climaterico da sub-regiao!!

Uma Sugestao: Relatorio de cada um...da zona em que vive!! Pelo que parece o nosso pais nao esta completamente estudado!!(Para quem o peça, assim poupa trabalho e podera evoluir mais o trabalho concretizado a quem interessado pela zona)

Um Apelo: Ajudem-me no meu trabalho!!

Futuramente: Abertura de investigaçao e recolha de dados meteorologicos!!

Um Abração: Marco Guerreiro


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 15:15)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

Marco...Não há nada como passar pela biblioteca do IM...

Apesar da informação que queres nao estar disponivel na net...há muito informação capaz de te ajudar por la...

Um abraco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 15:26)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

Eu ja vivi la perto á cerca de dois meses...na Amadora, pelo k n sei s te lembras de mim aki no forum...era da Amadora...agora ir de vila real ate lisboa sera muito dificil neste momento...Agora que esta regiao nao esta desenvolvida tao bem climatericamente, posso garantir que nao!! Ha uma estaçao meteorologica, que suponho que pertença ao IM, que esta a cair de podre e nem um anemometro tem!!! e ha um anemometro que esta num candieiro de rua ao pe da marina que esta a funcionar mas muito mal colocado....este clima difere-se ao de restante em Portugal continental, tanto de Verão com de Inverno...principalmente de inverno!!!onde existem magestosas tempestade quentes , unicas em Portugal Continental!!!deixo este link... http://www.meteored.com/RAM/numero24/IMAGENES/copia_IMG_6526_2.jpg

Tornado registado no sotavento algarvio...


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2006 às 00:01)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

Boas ]ToRnAdO[! Olha, estás cheio de azar porque havia uma página que tinha uma normal climatológica para VRSA com vários dados mas que já foi desactivada. Era aqui:

http://web.archive.org/web/20041011....isa.utl.pt/agricultura/agribase/estacoes.asp

Ficou guardada nesse arquivo, mas já não dá para ver as estações, excepto a de Alvega. Lembro-me de ver os dados de VRSA e o unico que me recordo é que a sua média de Janeiro era a mais alta de todas as estações, era superior a 12ºC. Se queres mesmo esses dados, podes sempre tentar enviar um email a ver se eles tos arranjam. Vê aqui: http://www.isa.utl.pt/home/node/761.

Também podes tentar com o I.M. mas como bom serviço publico que são eles pedem-te dinheiro em troca


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2006 às 09:49)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

Obrigado Fil !! mas sera dificil o IM disponibilizar esses dados...
Só no site de V.R.S.A. é que se encontra alguma coisa sobre isso, e é muito superficial...e tambem os valores que nele apresentam, sao para mim muito errados.
Enfim...mas fica o meu apelo a quem conseguir...

Ja agora o site...(zeco)

http://cm-vrsa.algarvedigital.pt/po...v_pt-PT/menu_turista/concelho/ambiente/Ar.htm


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2006 às 13:41)

*Re: Vila Real Santo Antonio*

Sim, os valores que constam nesse site não coincidem com os que eu vi, principalmente no inverno!

O I.M. disponibiliza-te esses dados, mas para isso vais ter que ficar com o bolso mais leve


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 16:04)

Óptima iniciativa tornado! E acho que te posso ajudar, tenho uma livros bastantes antigos da direcção regional de agricultura do algarve com dados climático 1931-1960, de várias cidades, incluindo VRSA, Castro Marim. Tavira e Olhão. É possivel que alguns dos dados se tenham alterado ligeiramente com o aquecimento global  mas dá uma boa visão dos padrões das diferentes regiões. E segundo estas médias uma coisa de posso garantir-te que VRSA não é local com a média mais elevada da costa coninental portuguesa  Se quiseres ajuda eu scano isto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 16:57)

Levante disse:


> Óptima iniciativa tornado! E acho que te posso ajudar, tenho uma livros bastantes antigos da direcção regional de agricultura do algarve com dados climático 1931-1960, de várias cidades, incluindo VRSA, Castro Marim. Tavira e Olhão. É possivel que alguns dos dados se tenham alterado ligeiramente com o aquecimento global  mas dá uma boa visão dos padrões das diferentes regiões. E segundo estas médias uma coisa de posso garantir-te que VRSA não é local com a média mais elevada da costa coninental portuguesa  Se quiseres ajuda eu scano isto



Já foi uma iniciativa antiga... mas ja que acordaste este topico algo esquecido:

Caracteristicas Microclimatica unica no pais (TAVIRA-VRSA)

Clima Geral: Temperado Mediterranico
Microclima: Semi-arido // Sub-tropical
Temp_media anual : 18.1ºC
Meses ditos invernis: Janeiro/Fevereiro media_12.5ºC
Meses Amenos: Março/Abril/metade de Maio/ Outubro/Novembro/Ultima metade Dezembro.
Meses Quentes: 2metade Maio/junho/julho/Setembro

Media da max em normais climatologicas nos meses quentes diurno: 30ºC

Media da max em normais Climatologicas nos meses amenos: 25ºC

Media da max em meses frios: 15ºC

Valores de precipitação em normais: 510mm/520mm (Semi-arido)

Valores de precipitaçao anormais: 900mm a 1000mm (Subtropical)

Estes valores precipitacionais variam durante anos...

Media da min baixa: 10ºC (jan/fev)

Media das noites tropicais:22 Cº


Este concelho tem uma grande variaçao termica principalmente nos meses frios e menor nos meses de calor.
Faz com que seja a zona mais quente no litoral Portugues.... e dos mais agradaveis situos para se habitar..

Este Microclima unico so se encontra entre Tavira -Vila Real e nao se encontra em mais lado nenhum neste territorio... Parecido so no mediterraneo.

Neste concelho de VRSA encontra-se tambem as aguas mais quentes do pais (incluindo ilhas) que por vezes alcança valores de 26Cº... Unico tambem..


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 17:56)

como chegaste a esses dados?! registos e trabalho teu ou conseguiste obter alguma documentação? na literatura que disponho (periodo 31-60) dava média de 17,2º para VRSA e 17,8º para Olhão... é discutível limitares a zona até Tavira, porque na minha opinião, e acredita que conheço bem os padrões (sempre vivi cá e conheço bem toda a costa e até me interesso por isto), a zona de que falas dever-se-à estender até ao Cabo de Santa Maria. Isto devido à mesma orientação da linha de costa, que proporciona padrões de temperatura e ventos semelhantes (excepção feita ao vosso verão ligeiramente mais quente, inverno ligeiramente mais frio e mais frequência de ventos norte). A partir daqui já nao se pode incluir porque, logo o virar da orientação de costa, para SW, traz alterações evidentes. Vejamos a Praia de Faro, em que a brisa marítima é de WNW-NW (paralela à costa) e é claramente mais fresca, quer de dia quer de noite, em comparação com a brisa marítima de W-SW que começa no Cabo de Santa MAria / Ilha do Farol e se estende até VRSA (e terras espanholas ). Estes são os motivos da minha posição, penso que fazem algum sentido. Este tema é engraçado, as condições peculiares da nossa zona dão azo a uma discussão interessante!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

Levante disse:


> como chegaste a esses dados?! registos e trabalho teu ou conseguiste obter alguma documentação? na literatura que disponho (periodo 31-60) dava média de 17,2º para VRSA e 17,8º para Olhão... é discutível limitares a zona até Tavira, porque na minha opinião, e acredita que conheço bem os padrões (sempre vivi cá e conheço bem toda a costa e até me interesso por isto), a zona de que falas dever-se-à estender até ao Cabo de Santa Maria. Isto devido à mesma orientação da linha de costa, que proporciona padrões de temperatura e ventos semelhantes (excepção feita ao vosso verão ligeiramente mais quente, inverno ligeiramente mais frio e mais frequência de ventos norte). A partir daqui já nao se pode incluir porque, logo o virar da orientação de costa, para SW, traz alterações evidentes. Vejamos a Praia de Faro, em que a brisa marítima é de WNW-NW (paralela à costa) e é claramente mais fresca, quer de dia quer de noite, em comparação com a brisa marítima de W-SW que começa no Cabo de Santa MAria / Ilha do Farol e se estende até VRSA (e terras espanholas ). Estes são os motivos da minha posição, penso que fazem algum sentido. Este tema é engraçado, as condições peculiares da nossa zona dão azo a uma discussão interessante!




Não ´so dados meus mas tambem de estudos da bacia hidrografica do guadiana/Gilao...
Estudos com a fauna e biodiversidade existente nesta zona... entre outras..

Tal como a Serra de Monchique e a faixa Tavira-VRSA é muito discutida em termos meteorologicos... devido á sua especialidade climatica
Para la do Rio Guadiana e para la da Bacia do Gilao os dados meteorologicos sao completamente diferentes, tal como niveis de Humidade/precipitaçao/horas de sol/ fluxos de vento... sao esses e outros factores que caracterizam areas...

EX: AYAMONTE vs VRSA -so um rio separa e ve as diferenças

Media_anual_actualizada: 18.1C


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2008 às 04:04)

]ToRnAdO[;62561 disse:
			
		

> Já foi uma iniciativa antiga... mas ja que acordaste este topico algo esquecido:
> 
> Caracteristicas Microclimatica unica no pais (TAVIRA-VRSA)
> 
> ...



As águas mais quentes penso que as temos na Madeira.
Mas sei que as águas aí, recebem muitas correntes do Mediterrâneo.
Contudo isso não chega para ser mais quente que a Madeira.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2018 às 01:24)

Boas pessoal! E eis que encontrei este tópico que não me lembro de ver anteriormente! 
Vou reativar este 'arquivo' dos bons tempos deste grande Fórum!

Pois bem, sou daqui, sou da Manta Rota e estive uns 9 anos fora a viver, quando voltei no ano passado das primeiras coisas que fiz foi instalar uma estação cá em casa. 
Esta: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9
(Os dados no WU só estão correctos de agosto de 2018 em diante devidos a uma incompatibilidade de hardware que foi resolvida, para dados anteriores entrem em contato comigo)

Desde pequeno, que sempre tive de facto a sensação que chovia mais por estes lados do que no resto do Algarve, aliás, que em geral o clima por aqui era ligeiramente diferente.

Acontece que como só tenho a estação a trabalhar desde julho do ano passado e chuva no ano passado quase que nem se viu.. este ano choveu entre fevereiro e abril e recomeçou a chover agora...
Mas já na primavera fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha que por aqui chovia mais.. mas antes não tinha dados entre Tavira e VRSA, agora tenho a minha estação!

Ontem um membro recente fez-me despertar a curiosidade, quando em resposta a um post meu nome seguimento sul me disse que "já vi que a chuva vai toda parar á Manta Rota" (ou algo do gênero), eu que tenho o pluviométrico calibrado também tenho reparado que chove sempre mais por cá do que por Faro... e que por Castro Marim, que fica a escassos kms. Por exemplo! 

E esta tarde passou-me pela cabeça 'eh pá... Parece que vivo numa zona com características climáticas distintas da envolvente'. Principalmente porque tive a trabalhar 1 ano em Olhão e sentia sempre ligeiras diferenças... 
Mas daí a questionar que está aqui algo 'Sub-Tropical'... Estava longe disso, mesmo como Geógrafo Físico que sou. Ahah

Onde existe esse fundamento do sub tropical para aqui? Mas quê? Seríamos sub tropicais uns anos e sub áridos outros? É essa a ideia? Que coisa complexa a comprovar!  Tendo em conta que um clima é um clima, ou seja, a média de 30 anos...

Nós próximos dias vou vasculhar informação a ver se consigo encontrar alguma coisa. 
Uma normal daqui era fantástico, mas não deve existir.. só se dados de alguma estação do antigo INAG, e se tiverem uma boa resolução temporal fazer eu a normal. Tenho de ver amanhã e nos próximos dias.

Isto porque este mês tenho mais de 130 mm, a normal de Faro é de 63 mm. Faro está em média com a normal, eu tenho mais do dobro!


----------



## Toby (1 Nov 2018 às 06:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> eu que tenho o pluviométrico calibrado
> Isto porque este mês tenho mais de 130 mm, a normal de Faro é de 63 mm. Faro está em média com a normal, eu tenho mais do dobro!



Bom dia,

Calibrado como? Método da seringa ou comparação com um pluviômetro manual ou os dois?
WU é uma verdade m…., é impossível fazer climatologia com os dados WU, não respeita as normas OMM/WMO, conversão metric/US não precisa, cálculo dos ventos,…

Exemplo a minha estação:
WU: 4.3 mm
WC: 4.4 mm
VP2 (datos brut): 4.4 mm
VP2 (datos WMO): 4.0 mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Nov 2018 às 08:04)

Seringa, tal como indicado pelo fabricante e pelo cálculo de área abrangida pelo bocal. 
Pela metodologia indicada pelo fabricante.
Calibro sempre que faço a devida manutenção.

No entanto, olhando para as estações envolventes mais próximas os dados não estão muito diferentes..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2018 às 22:47)

Boa noite, 
Eu tenho casa em Cabanas de Tavira e noto exatamente isso: o facto de o clima ser diferente do do resto do país. 
É pena que eu não tenha uma estação meteorológica nem dados sobre a região. No entanto eu me lembro muito bem de vários acontecimentos relevantes dos últimos anos. 

*Gota Fria de Agosto de 2011*
A Gota Fria é um fenómeno caracterizado pela junção do ar quente do norte africano com os ventos frios de norte, na qual resultam enormes acumulados de precipitação. Normalmente ocorre em setembro/outubro, mas em 2011 o fenómeno ocorreu mais cedo, em agosto. Nesse ano, o fenómeno ocorreu mais a oeste, fazendo enormes acumulados de precipitação (>100 mm) que, curiosamente, foram maiores a este de Faro. Eu me lembro muito bem desse agosto, com céu nublado durante dias, trovoadas, chuva forte, inundações... Foi pior na Andaluzia, mas a este de Faro também foi notado. 

*Gota Fria de Setembro de 2013*
Dois anos depois, ocorreu exatamente o mesmo fenómeno, mas na época correta. Normalmente (e o que eu tenho reparado), os tais fenómenos passam, muitas vezes, rentes ao território português. Nessa altura, houve muita convecção no Sotavento Algarvio, além de ventos fortes de sudoeste, o que favoreceu a ocorrência desse fenómeno mais a oeste. 

*Maio e Outubro de 2016*
Maio de 2016 teve acumulados de mais de 400%, o que retirou a seca do sotavento Algarvio, que persistia desde 2014. 
Outubro de 2016 foi curioso, pois o país todo teve acumulados abaixo da média, mas o sotavento Algarvio teve acumulados superiores a 150%, essencialmente na zona de Tavira/Vila Real de Santo António.

*Fevereiro e Abril de 2017*
Fevereiro de 2017 teve acumulados superiores a 180% em algumas zonas do Sotavento Algarvio, se não estou em erro foi devido a uma cut-off no Golfo de Cádis.
O mesmo aconteceu em 30-31 de abril de 2017, quando caíram 13 mm em 4 horas e 19 mm em 6-7 horas, parando de seguida. No entanto, a chuva de dia 30 não foi suficiente para dar a volta a um abril muito seco.

*24 de Junho de 2018*
Em 24 de junho deste ano, uma trovoada largou mais de 20 mm em poucas horas em zonas do Sotavento Algarvio, quando a média é de 5 mm. Uma simples trovoada fez com que junho tivesse um acumulado bem superior ao normal.

*Gota Fria de Outubro de 2018*
Apesar de não ter sido atingido, o Algarve levou com algumas trovoadas fortes, essencialmente a zona a este de Tavira. No final do mês, enquanto que o resto do país teve acumulados abaixo ou na média, a região teve acumulados bem superiores ao normal (por volta de 150%, valores de Vila Real de Santo António). 

No que toca a temperaturas, o Sotavento Algarvio está sempre acima das temperaturas do Barlavento, essencialmente no verão, às vezes com 10 graus de diferença. Em 9 de setembro de 2016, enquanto que em Albufeira estavam 17ºC, em Cabanas de Tavira estavam 25ºC. Foi o dia mais frio do mês, e mesmo assim o Sotavento registou temperaturas mínimas acima dos 20ºC.  

É interessante também ver que os outonos têm sido mais secos, ano após ano, mas no Sotavento Algarvio é uma exceção à regra, porque, à exceção do outono de 2017, todos os outros tiveram acumulados bem acima da média regional. 
Nos meses de fevereiro a março tem havido cada vez mais a ocorrência de cut-offs fortes que largam enormes quantidades de precipitação. De resto, os invernos e verões têm se tornado mais secos, tal como no resto do país. 

Dito isto, acho que é um local que necessita de mais investigação. E, se houver alguma região com algum microclima subtropical em Portugal, essa região poderá ser o Sotavento Algarvio, embora isso seja pouquíssimo provável.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2018 às 17:55)

Descobri este tópico, não sei se alguém estará interessado, mas eu possuo as normais 1971-00 para Vila Real de Santo António, que foram em tempos disponibilizadas pelo IPMA.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2018 às 13:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Descobri este tópico, não sei se alguém estará interessado, mas eu possuo as normais 1971-00 para Vila Real de Santo António, que foram em tempos disponibilizadas pelo IPMA.


Eu estou interessado.


----------



## frederico (14 Dez 2018 às 09:48)

O sotavento algarvio tem temperaturas magrebinas no Inverno, e uma luminosidade unica esta estacao. 

Quando sai do sotavento aos 17 anos nao sabia o que era um Inverno a serio, pois os nossos Invernos ai eram o equivalente a Primaveras do Norte em termos de temperatura e precipitaçao. Isto tambem sucede as pessoas da Baixa Andaluzia (Huelva, Cadis, Malaga, Almeria) quando vao viver para Madrid, ha um choque ao contacto com as quatro estacoes. No sotavento algarvio e na Baixa Andaluzia quase que ha apenas Verao e Inverno.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Dez 2018 às 01:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Descobri este tópico, não sei se alguém estará interessado, mas eu possuo as normais 1971-00 para Vila Real de Santo António, que foram em tempos disponibilizadas pelo IPMA.


Estou interessado


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2018 às 12:29)

Caracterização climática para Vila Real de Santo António (a partir da página 8):

Plano Municipal de Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios de Vila Real de Santo António


----------

